# سؤال في Water flooding



## PETE ENGINEER (3 يوليو 2009)

Asslam Alikum,
My question is what is the best choice of of type of water if we want to inject water to enhance the recovery, fresh water or salt water​ 
Also I have another question, 
If we decided to inject salt water in resrvoir is that will increase the salinity of aquifer ?
If so then is that will increase the salinity of prodeuced water with oil and hence it will increase the procedure for desalting process 
since the concentration of salt in remaining water in oil will increase​ 
Thank you .​


----------



## mnci (3 يوليو 2009)

الاخوة سيسساعدوك باذن الله


----------



## محمد الاكرم (3 يوليو 2009)

السلام
كتاب به كل من المواصفات التحليل الانجاز 
عليك بالترجمة
http://books.google.dz/books?id=Fvt...5dXABQ&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=1
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/112169537/123dc8e0/Waterfooding_Manual.html
وفقك الله


----------



## ahmad.rezk (3 يوليو 2009)

i think salt water never mixed with fresh water because the diff in denisty.
but it will by emultion. like oil and water. take the delta of egypt as an example
of ccourse it will incrase the salinity of water but in very law % ok
in petroleum techniqe i cant help u


----------



## PETE ENGINEER (3 يوليو 2009)

Thank you Mohammed for the books 



ahmad.rezk قال:


> i think salt water never mixed with fresh water because the diff in denisty.
> but it will by emultion. like oil and water. take the delta of egypt as an example
> of ccourse it will incrase the salinity of water but in very law % ok
> in petroleum techniqe i cant help u


 
I think the emulsion will be produced when the water with oil flow simultaneously through pipes not in reservoir so the emulsion of aquifer + injected saltwater + oil , will be produced in production pipes going to separator. Again I understand from your answer that the salinity of emulsion water will increase so why we prefer to inject salt water not fresh water .


----------



## ibrahim abdalla (6 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
in water flooding u should use water that is compatible to water inreservoir to prevent problems of interaction between the deffirent types of water .
so .we should make treatment to water before inject it for several reasons :
1- make it combatible to reservoir water
2- remove bacteria to stob biochemical process
at last the water that u inject may be salt or fresh according to he reservoir water


----------



## PETE ENGINEER (6 يوليو 2009)

ibrahim abdalla قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> in water flooding u should use water that is compatible to water inreservoir to prevent problems of interaction between the deffirent types of water .
> so .we should make treatment to water before inject it for several reasons :
> 1- make it combatible to reservoir water
> ...


 
Yes, I think you are right.Both aquifer and injected water should be compatible to avoid scale in reservoir or wellbore. Scale is accumulation of crystals of BaSO4, CaCO3, etc. They form when conectration of anion and cation exceed solubility limit.These crystals usually form when incompatible waters mixed from different source. 

So I understand from you that we should inject water that has same properties of aquifer to avoid scale.

But, what about conecentration of Na and Cl in water. Should we inject the same concentration of Na and Cl to avoid increase in salinity?

Another question, Could we expect salt in reservoit that form as a result of incompatible mixing of aquifer and injected water?

Thank you a lot


----------



## ahmad.rezk (10 يوليو 2009)

i see u have a satisfy soln for u prob. good luck


----------



## PETE ENGINEER (13 يوليو 2009)

Thank you Ahmed. I still need other solutions from members here


----------



## LIALY (17 يوليو 2009)

Hi all 
for injection you can use the water which is seperated from produced oil and in this case the water is compatible with reservoir but there is one more thing water now contains oil in ppm and for that some industries try to remove this oil by skimming process means that water will inter to a skim tank and followed with flotation unit and at last with filteration unit but this process depends on what is the amount of oil in ppm and according to that you may only need skim tank and that`s all so you will be able to inject this water to the resrvior again ,
this water is compatibe totally with reservior in composition 
this is what i could benefit you and hope complete discussing ​


----------



## الكيميائى الحر (18 يوليو 2009)

معلومات قيمة جدا شكرا لكم جميعا....
اريد شرح تفصيلى لحقن مياه جوفية خارجة من عمق 6 م نريد اعادة حقنها فى التربة على عمق 6-9 م .
فما هى الطلمبة المستخدمة و كيفية الحقن 
و شكرا


----------



## الهليمه (19 يوليو 2009)

PETE ENGINEER قال:


> Asslam Alikum,
> 
> My question is what is the best choice of of type of water if we want to inject water to enhance the recovery, fresh water or salt water​
> Also I have another question,
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

1- بكل تأكيد عليك بضخ الماء المالح وليس العذب لاسباب عده 
منها أهمية ماء الشرب للاستخدام البشري وقلته بالعالم
غالبية انواع aquifer عباره عن مياه مالحه جدا جدا وهي أكثر ملوحه من مياه البحر ب30 مرره
اذا فانسب عمل نقوم به هو ضخ المياه المالحه ويشترط ان تكون خاليه من الشوائب وقريبه من مواصفات الاكفر بقد المستطاع لكي نحافظ على الهوموجينيتي 

اما بخصوص سؤالك الثاني فلن تزداد ملوحة الاكفر لان الماء المستخدم في الضخ اقل ملووحه بكثير من الاكفر 



وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------

